# Nikon D80 Vs. Canon 20D



## Speed JUnkyz (Aug 22, 2010)

Can someone put in a nutshell what is different between Nikon D80 and the Canon 20D? Besides one is a nikon and the other is Canon lol....Without all the Pro tech talk...just sum it up ! 

Short story:

I have Canon 20D and I am having a really hard time finding a portrait lens for a good price with this. So a buddy said sell it and buy a D80 and then the 35 mm f1.8 for 150....So i would like to know what I would be losing if I did this with the canon....or if I would anything at all...


----------



## KmH (Aug 22, 2010)

Speed JUnkyz said:


> Can someone put in a nutshell what is different between Nikon D80 and the Canon 20D? Besides one is a nikon and the other is Canon lol....Without all the Pro tech talk...just sum it up ! ...


Or put another way:

Would someone else please do my work for me? :lmao:


----------



## Speed JUnkyz (Aug 22, 2010)

lol good one...trust me i been staring at searches after searches and Im not really understanding the lingo....I know I need to learn but I kinda need this figured out before long.. I get so lost its not even funny lol But you are right..


----------



## KmH (Aug 22, 2010)

Check out this link:

DxOMark - Compare sensors


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

Switching camera systems (brands) seldom saves you money...it's usually the other way around.

Suggestion:
Buy the Canon 50mm F1.8 (cheaper than the Nikon version b.t.w.).


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2010)

But with lower build quality.


----------



## flea77 (Aug 23, 2010)

Lets start with the 35mm is not a portrait lens and go from there.

Allan


----------



## Speed JUnkyz (Aug 27, 2010)

thank you all very much  I have settled with the 50...and ill just save up for the 35...Just because HAHA


----------

